# Hands up if you think you are a hobbit...



## ArwenStar (Sep 21, 2019)

Just wondering....


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 21, 2019)

Yes -- with the svelte figure to prove it!


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

As far as my avatar goes, I don't think the Weta crew would need excessive prosthetics to get my face to resemble it (for example I would not need contact lenses, I'm older now than Ian McKellen was when "Fellowship" premiered …).
But from the neck down I seem to be in a morphing process towards Hobbit. Not the feet, certainly, but if you check my collection of belts … 😬


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 22, 2019)

No the Rivendell librarian is an elf.


----------



## thattolkienlady (Sep 22, 2019)

I am an elf of Lothlorien, who frequently visits Rivendell..


----------



## Elthir (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm a cat with a coat
dashing by with a nice black tie


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 23, 2019)

Galin said:


> I'm a cat with a coat
> dashing by with a nice black tie


Tevildo, after having been "reorganized" by JRRT in favor of that trinket-junkie Thû? 🤔

Whatever, definitely not a Hobbit, I take it.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 23, 2019)

Or maybe one of these guys:


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 23, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Or maybe one of these guys:
> View attachment 6067


You’ve posted that QB&cats.jpg thingy at least once before since I joined TTF, haven’t you, “Squinty”?
**ducks**
…
…
…
…
…
Nothing incoming … 

Now if I could just pick up my “train of thought” again …

Oh, right.

I was going to nag that in the QB myth, it is the white cat that does the CEO thing.
But then Galin himself (?) explicitly states “dashing by with a nice black tie”.
CEO’s don’t dash. They let others do the dashing.
So, the white cat sitting in the “ruling seat” is most appropriate.
I just have this prejudice that her b… - er - behind should be a lot wider, covering more of her owner’s lap.

And please spare us another link to that cat owner (male) video clip.

QB is a female, and the affinity of females to cats (we guys seem to tend more towards the pooches; Huan lives!) has been amply documented by – OK, the garbage that happened during the 15th/16th/17th centuries hardly counts as documentation; but dim memory suggest to me that a certain feline-feminine and canine-masculine affinity divide remains to the present day. Or I’m really just getting old.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 23, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> You’ve posted that QB&cats.jpg thingy at least once before since I joined TTF, haven’t you, “Squinty”


👺
But yes, I've posted it before. But no, not since you've joined. It's one of the better ones -- of many; she seems to be something of an obsession among fan artists, for some reason.

However, in looking it up this time, I stumbled across an old thread here that leads me to think that pic, among others, may misinterpret the Queen's attitude toward her cats:









Cats of Queen Beruthiel?!!


what in tarnations are the cats of Queen Beruthiel??!!...i'm assuming they're cats..ofcourse, but where did this come from? they were mentioned by Aragorn in the ines of moria. he was describing gandalf as " He is surer of finding the way home in a blind night than the cats of Queen Beruthiel!"...




www.thetolkienforum.com





Alcuin posted links to a site carrying a Tolkien interview from the 1960's. Unfortunately, the site is more or less defunct (the interview may be in the archives); fortunately, he quoted a couple of paragraphs from it. Tolkien's statements seem to be off the top of his head, and he may have revised his conception later, but here he describes her as "one of these people who _loathe_ cats". OTOH, the idea that she "tormented" them was retained in the note published in UT. OTOOH, she set the white cat to -- IIRC -- spy on, and torment, the black ones, making its appearance on her lap possibly more acceptable. Hmm.

BTW, I'm a lifelong cat fan!
😻😻😻

OK -- no more Cat Guy; in fact, here's a present for you:


----------

